# ANNOUNCEMENT, Run-N-Gun has bought out Third Coast Duck Club & Property



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

WOW! I'm reposting this after having it taken down last week due to all the phone calls we received and re-worded a few things to hopefully clarify them. I'm just now getting my voice back and I don't think Nick has every talked on the phone so much in a 4-5 day timeframe in his life. We have tried to answer or return everyone's calls/emails/text as fast as we can. Hopefully we were able to get back in touch with everyone that reached out to us wanting additional information or had questions. If you called/left a message and haven't been called back, we're truly sorry about that. We'll be combing back through all the voice mails again this week and trying to make sure we have called everyone back. With the volume at which we were receiving them, I could imagine a few getting lost in the mix.

Run-N-Gun Adventures is pleased to announce the recent buyout of Third Coast Outfitters Duck Club. Run-N-Gun Co-Owners, Daniel Kubeckaâ€‹ and Nick Stillwellâ€‹, are excited about the future and what this acquisition will mean moving forward. Over the last handful of years we have worked extremely hard to provide some of the best waterfowl habitat and hunting the coastal prairie has to offer. Consistently being able to produce great hunts doesnâ€™t just happen by accident. Hard work, planning, preparing, discing, planting, stage flooding, protecting, resting, rotating, designated roosting areas and limiting pressure are all major aspects that help take a property from just being average and turning it into a solid producer. These are all practices that we use to help maximize every property that we have control over. The days of just flooding it up and they will come are over. We look forward to taking the same approach that has made our other properties so good over the last couple of years and applying it to all the new ones we will now be managing.

Randy will still be personally guiding goose hunts under the Third Coast name on the properties for a handful of years. So if you want to goose hunt with Randy, please still contact him to book your hunt. He will also be playing a vital roll towards our success in the coming years as we work together to develop the properties. Randy has been in the business a long time and we look forward to working with him and picking his brain in the coming years. If you have goose hunted with Randy in the past or have always wanted to, please get in touch with him ASAP. With him being the only guide now running everything for Third Coast, it won't take long for him to fill up his days.

We will be putting together a Duck Club, but it will be under a completely new set of rules/guidelines. Here are a few of the details for our Duck Club that is currently FULL, please email us if you'd like to be put on waiting list in case someone doesn't get deposit in:
-Club manager will be Nick Stillwell
-20 groups total
-6 spots per group
-3 hunts max per week (Teal season is unlimited)
-30+/- ponds per year, this is our goal and weâ€™ll be there by 2nd year for sure
-25+ ponds per year for SURE, if for some reason we arenâ€™t going to have 25 ponds, then we wonâ€™t have 20 groups
-We are adding 5-6 of our proven ponds into the club 
-Club ponds and day hunting ponds will be totally separate and NO GUIDED hunts will take place on club ponds
-Almost all ponds have well access, so water wonâ€™t be an issue. 
-10+/- ponds per year will be planted, will depend on landowners, but weâ€™ll push to plant as many as possible 
-Pit blinds will be put in where land owners allow and where ponds are in the same location every year. Should have at least 2-3 in for this season and hopefully add 2-3 more each season until we reach max. 
-Blinds will be built and brushed by us on all ponds. Groups will not be expected to help in this process. 
-Brand new Duck Camp built before the 2016 season right outside Bay City for club members use first. 
-Ponds are located around or between the following cities: Kendleton, East Bernard, El Campo, Danevang, Blessing, Palacios, Markham & Bay City. We are always looking for more quality land in the right areas, so more will be added along the way.

PRICE
$10K per group for 2015-2016 season
$11K per group for 2016-2017 season
$12K per group for 2017-2018 season
Deposit/Payments will be set up like this:
Deposit $3,000 due April 15th 
2nd Payment $3,500 due by July 15th
Final Payment $3,500 due by Sept. 1st
NO teal hunting will be allowed for any group thatâ€™s not paid in full.

***As stated above, club is currently full for this coming season unless someone doesn't get us deposit on time. If you'd like to be added to the waiting list, please shoot us an email so we can put you to it.***

Our ability to run more quality goose hunts will go up this coming season with the addition of so much more property to manage. Obviously Mother Nature plays a huge role in the success throughout a season. We know that by controlling everything we can to our fullest potential that everything else usually falls into place. Weâ€™re not the oldest outfit on the coast/prairie, but youâ€™ll be hard pressed to find anyone that works harder to make things happen than we do.

We hunt the X because we make the X!

If youâ€™re interested in more details about the club or to check availability on guided duck or goose hunts, please contact us at:
Daniel 979.240.5312
Nick 979.240.1639 
Email: [email protected]


----------



## 3rdcst (Jun 16, 2009)

Nothing but positive things to say this adventure. I am very excited about working with Daniel and Nick.


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

*3rd coast*

Probably a good thing i had some friends who leased from 3rd coast last year and had nothing but problems.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

3rdcst said:


> Nothing but positive things to say this adventure. I am very excited about working with Daniel and Nick.


 We are looking forward to what the future has in store Randy!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

sparrish8 said:


> Probably a good thing i had some friends who leased from 3rd coast last year and had nothing but problems.


Sorry to hear that for your friends. I'm sure Randy and Chuck did everything they could within their power to make as many people as possible happy. I'm sure not everyone is happy about the new change, but you can't please everyone all the time.


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

So pumped for the new management as is my group for this lease. Checks in the mail


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

letsgofishbro said:


> So pumped for the new management as is my group for this lease. Checks in the mail


We're fired up about it and looking forward to working hard to provide some of the best duck hunting the coastal prairie has to offer! The future definitely looks bright and all the groups that got on this year are going to be very happy that their a part of it and not on the outside looking in for the years to come.


----------



## Cap10 (Mar 3, 2005)

Congrats on the business expansion.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Cap10 said:


> Congrats on the business expansion.


Thanks Will, looking forward to the future!


----------



## Capt. Nick Run-N-Gun (Nov 17, 2008)

I am very excited for my future with Run-N-Gun Adventures. I am ready to take on this challenge as part owner. Daniel and myself have always strived too offer a top notch service. We both believe in going above and beyond. This is exactly how we will approach the club. This is going to be a marathon not a sprint. With each season we will be making improvements and trying new strategies to better our club. There is no secret to killing ducks on a consistent basis. Location, water, food, and rotation. As the manager these four important factors will be my main focus. 

I look forward to working with our members next season. I am also excited about having more goose hunting potential for our day hunters as well.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Before the rain set in, we were able to get the property cleared and ready for dirt work. As soon as it dries out, they'll dig training/stock pond, roads and pads for new kennels and duck camp. Kennels will be ready by this summer and the new home for Nick's training facility. Duck camp will go in next spring.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

How is everyone's "offseason" going? We're super busy here at Run-N-Gun between the rains and when the ground is dry enough to work!

-Dirt work for new kennels, stock pond, road , fence and pads at the new Duck Camp
-Put rows up so sunflowers can be planted after the next rain
-Pallets of millet arrived, we'll be able to plant 500+ acres for the upcoming season
-Locked up two more big properties for waterfowl season, pushing our pond total to 60+/- and that doesn't even include all the rice

What is everyone else doing this offseason to ensure the best hunting possible? Our goal is to provide the best club and guided hunts in Texas!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

The rain is holding off, so we're rocking and rolling!


----------

